# gnome usa esd ma io voglio alsa

## koma

ragazzi cosa devo riemergere con la flag + alsa per far si che gnome usi alsa invece che esd?

dico che usa esd perchè ho notato che lancia il demone quando deve usare qualche suono

----------

## lavish

bhe'... non puoi compilarlo con la USE -esd e +alsa? 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## koma

si ma io mi chiedevo quali pacchetti... ho emerso gnome-light ma se lo riemergo ora non cambia niente (siustamente essendo un pacchetto metadata). Quindi mi chiedevo COSA devo riemerge dei pacchetti di gnome per avere alsa come default?

----------

## lavish

 *koma wrote:*   

> [CUT]
> 
> Quindi mi chiedevo COSA devo riemerge dei pacchetti di gnome per avere alsa come default?

 

tutti quelli che hanno alsa e esd nelle USe flags.. no?

----------

## gutter

Cambia le use e ricompila lanciando il comando:

```
emerge --newuse -Du world
```

----------

## koma

gutter sono un idiota  :Wink:  mo provo

----------

## gutter

 *koma wrote:*   

> gutter sono un idiota  mo provo

 

Capita a tutti di scordare qualche opzione quando si è indaffarati a sistemare il sistema  :Wink: 

----------

## koma

heheheeh si il mio portatilino sta crescendo proprio bene

----------

## koma

```
 9893 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/bin/esd -terminate -nobeeps -as 2 -spawnfd 17

```

  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Non va ed ho riemerso con --newuse e con le flag -esd e +alsa

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Beh ma ci sara' nel pannello di gnome di disattivare esd

----------

## koma

è da ieri che cerco e non lo trovo comincio a pensare di essere deficente

----------

## GhePeU

Preferenze del desktop -> Preferenze dell'audio -> Generale -> Abilitare avvio del server audio

controlla anche di non avere programmi impostati per usare esd

----------

## koma

si quello l'ho disattivato ma inevitabilmente non sento + i suoni di gnome ...

----------

## xoen

 *GhePeU wrote:*   

> controlla anche di non avere programmi impostati per usare esd

 

Mi chiedo (sto leggendo l'impossibile...) se è possibile, cioè ALSA m'ispira sesso mi sa di standard, vorrei usare ALSA per tutto quello che è il suono sotto GNU/Linux, però come giustamente fa notare koma, si deve ancora fare i conti con arts e esd...mi chiedo...è possibile fare totalmente a meno di OSS, ESD e ARTS e più in generale di tutto quello che non è ALSA? è (ancora) utopia? Quali sono gli accorgimenti da prendere?

----------

## Josuke

se vuoi usare i suoni di gnome...non hai altra scelta che usare esd..o almeno questo ho dedotto affrontando il tuo stesso problema..se però nei programmi col suono eviti di usare esd alla ine lo userai solo per quei suoni di sistema

----------

## GhePeU

 *xoen wrote:*   

>  *GhePeU wrote:*   controlla anche di non avere programmi impostati per usare esd 
> 
> Mi chiedo (sto leggendo l'impossibile...) se è possibile, cioè ALSA m'ispira sesso mi sa di standard, vorrei usare ALSA per tutto quello che è il suono sotto GNU/Linux, però come giustamente fa notare koma, si deve ancora fare i conti con arts e esd...mi chiedo...è possibile fare totalmente a meno di OSS, ESD e ARTS e più in generale di tutto quello che non è ALSA? è (ancora) utopia? Quali sono gli accorgimenti da prendere?

 

io uso solo alsa dal 2003, nessun accorgimento, semplicemente ho impostato tutti i programmi (emersi con -arts -esd) per usare l'output alsa

non faccio testo, però, dato che disabilito sempre i suoni di sistema o altre menate del genere quando sono previste

----------

## xoen

Cosa si intende per suoni di sistema? Sembrerebbe una domanda scontata, ma vi faccio un esempio: se uso un client Jabber (adesso non ricordo quale *suonava*, mi pare gossip, però penso sia ininfluente) e questo mi avvisa con un suono all'arrivo di un messaggio o cose così...questo è un suono di sistema?

Ma secondo voi se ALSA è davvero lo standard per GNU/Linux perchè non si adeguano??

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> questo è un suono di sistema? 

 

Beh.. io so che gaim usava "play" oppure io li mettevo "esdplay"... percui non credo sia di sistema... per suoni di sistema si intendono i suoni legati agli eventi del WM credo,  a parte per kde che con arts ha proprio un server sonoro "sempre attivato", a differenza di gnome che puo' avviare esd solo quado serve. credo...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## koma

io con l'altro pc ho i suoni abilitati funzionano perfettamente, con alsa... e non con esd

----------

## xoen

 *koma wrote:*   

> io con l'altro pc ho i suoni abilitati funzionano perfettamente, con alsa... e non con esd

 

Che WM usi?

E che mi dite di OSS? Vorrei evitare anche *lui*...ho notato che se apro il *coso* del volume di GNOME è come se gestisse due mixer separati uno ALSA ed uno OSS, e questo sinceramente non mi convince...è possibile mandarlo definitivamente in pensione??

----------

## Onip

io ti posso dire che in kde per avere le notifiche di sistema (cioè, ad es. le notifiche di kopete che è "parte integrante" di kde) bisogna ancora usare la use +arts, almeno in kdebase e in kdelibs. Se poi vada compilato così anche kdenetwork (x restare nell'esempio) non lo so, xkè dopo due ricompilazioni di kde, prima con -arts (==> sistema muto) e poi con +arts, non ho più avuto voglia di compilare altri pacchetti di kde. x le prove aspetto qualche aggiornamento, almeno ricompilo x qualcosa...  Inoltre durante le mie ricerche x eliminare arts ho letto da qualche parte che dalla versione 3.4 kde dovrebbe eliminare completamente arts andando a supportare al 100% (così dicono  :Wink: ) alsa. Io attendo fiducioso.... 

<EDIT> mi sono scordato metà discorso....   :Embarassed: 

x quanto riguarda applicazioni esterne a kde (es. xmms, mplayer, etc...) io ho compilato tutto con -arts e +alsa e funzionano alla grande, a parte dmix che non ho ancora attivato xkè non è supportato da kde e quindi non mi servirebbe a niente x il momento. </EDIT>

<EDIT2> corretto refuso di "digestione".... vedi sotto </EDIT2>

Byez

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Inoltre durante le mie ricerche x eliminare arts ho letto da qualche parte che dalla versione 3.4 kde dovrebbe eliminare completamente arts andando a supportare al 100% (così dicono Wink) arts. Io attendo fiducioso.... 

 

Hai scritto arts 2 volte... intendi che leveranno arts in favore di alsa?

----------

## Onip

sì, scusa. ma sai di solito la digestione della domenica mi annebbia un po'....

Riepilogando: dalla 3.4 niente più Arts, ma  Alsa x i kde users

----------

## xoen

 *Onip wrote:*   

> io ti posso dire che in kde per avere le notifiche di sistema (cioè, ad es. le notifiche di kopete che è "parte integrante" di kde) bisogna ancora usare la use +arts, almeno in kdebase e in kdelibs.
> 
> 

 

Capito che intendevo? Cioè alcuni programmi sono troppo integrati ed i suoi anche se non di sistema-sistema..in fondo sono di sistema (discorso contorto...esisterà qualche essere vivente che l'ha capito...io no  :Shocked:  )

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Inoltre durante le mie ricerche x eliminare arts ho letto da qualche parte che dalla versione 3.4 kde dovrebbe eliminare completamente arts andando a supportare al 100% (così dicono ) alsa. Io attendo fiducioso.... 
> 
> 

 

E' esattamente quello che volevo sentire...

 *Onip wrote:*   

> x quanto riguarda applicazioni esterne a kde (es. xmms, mplayer, etc...) io ho compilato tutto con -arts e +alsa e funzionano alla grande, a parte dmix che non ho ancora attivato xkè non è supportato da kde e quindi non mi servirebbe a niente x il momento.

 

OK...

E di OSS che mi dite? Si deve ancora mantenere la compatibilità? è per questo che ho due mixer, uno di OSS e l'altro di ALSA nel controllo volume di GNOME???

----------

## Onip

 *xoen wrote:*   

>  *Onip wrote:*   
> 
> io ti posso dire che in kde per avere le notifiche di sistema (cioè, ad es. le notifiche di kopete che è "parte integrante" di kde) bisogna ancora usare la use +arts, almeno in kdebase e in kdelibs.
> 
>  
> ...

 

In realtà il problema è ke i programmi di kde (tutti? non lo so) usano knotify x i suoni e questo puntualmente non funziona (x adesso) se compili kdebase e kdelibs con -arts. proprio non si sente niente, nemmeno se imposti un player esterno ed "arts-indipendente" x la riproduzione dei suoni. una volta avevo compilato kdemultimedia senza arts e ho notato che i player multimendiali (Kaboodle, Noatun) non comparivano nel menu K, quindi secondo me non erano nemmeno compilati\installati.

Byez

----------

## Dr.Dran

Scusate la mia ignoranza, ma ESD cosa fa in definitiva... è un vecchio pezzo di enlightenment legato ancora a gnome oppure è una dipendenza che può essere perfettamente evitata?

----------

## Dr.Dran

Anche perchè se vado sul sito di gnome il pacchetto esound fa parte dei sorgenti per l'installazione base...

 :Question: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Gosh! Scusate mi sono documentato meglio e ho letto che l'esd è una parte del gnome project e serve appunto come è stato detto prima per gestire gli eventi sonori...  :Embarassed:   sorry biscerata da newbe  :Confused:   :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

@DranXXX: non postare un post dopo l'altro ma edita sempre l'ultimo se devi fare delle aggiunte.

----------

## XstefanoX

Non vorrei dire stupidaggini, ma mi sembra che ESD e Arts siano server audio utilizzati dai rispettivi WM per fare il sound mixing, ovvero per far girare contemporanemente due o più applicazioni che fanno uso del suono. Per esempio, se usi Gaim e Beep Media Player, con il solo ALSA puoi riprodurre un mp3, ma non senti la notifica quando ti arriva un messaggio. Se invece abiliti ESD e dici a Gaim e Beep Media Player di usare ESD e non direttamente ALSA, invece puoi riprodurre i suoni di entrambi i programmi contemporaneamente.

La versione di ALSA inclusa nel kernel 2.6.10 (ovvero la 1.0.6) non supporta il sound mixing, ma ho letto da qualche parte, correggetemi se sbaglio, che la nuova versione, la 1.0.8, lo supporta nativamente, ragione per cui si potranno mandare in pensione i sound server come Arts e ESD.

Confermate quello che ho scritto?

----------

## Dr.Dran

 :Embarassed:  Oops... scusa gutter  :Embarassed: 

Ehm... le solite figuracce da newbe  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

